# Cranberry Salsa Recipes



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Deleted by Original Poster


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

You asked, "Perhaps you've got some interesting and out-of-the-ordinary cranberry recipes." Here's one with an Indian orientation, that goes well with turkey, chicken, or pork. It keeps well.

Cranberry-Quince Chutney

12 ounces cranberries (one std. bag)
1 cup quince preserves (high-end food shops sell "membrillo," which works here, if quince preserves aren't available in the jelly & jam section of the grocery store)
1 medium red bell pepper, chopped
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
3/4 teaspoon coriander seed, ground
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
3/4 teaspoon red chili flakes
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, ground
1/2 cup raisins, seedless
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1 each 4" strip of lemon zest
1 each medium onion, sliced (not chopped)

1. Simmer all ingredients, except the onion, about 30 minutes.

2. Add the onion and simmer another 20 minutes until the chutney is thickened.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

All three of those sound amazing,saved, thanks so much.
Now, several years ago a co-worker made a cranberry sauce with horseradish. We had prime rib, roast duck, and turkey. It was good on everything. I am pretty sure she used fresh cranberries? or frozen should work? Anyone have this one?
TIA
Nan


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

Fresh or frozen should work equally as well. Glad you you found the recipes to your liking. 

Shel


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Wow, I'm with Nan! These all look very delicious. I have some fresh cranberries in the fridge now and made smoked turkey breast on Sunday. Think I will make shel's second one tonight. It's very similar to the one I make but I've never put ginger or Tobasco in mine so will have to try it!

Nan the horseradish one sounds awesome! Hope you find it and share.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks! I've saved that one 

shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nan, I believe what you ate is "Mother Stamberg's Cranberry Relish" from NPR reporter Susan Stamberg:

*Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish*
2 cups whole raw cranberries, washed
1 small onion
3/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons horseradish from a jar ("red is a bit milder than white")
Grind the raw berries and onion together. ("I use an old-fashioned meat grinder," says Stamberg. "I'm sure there's a setting on the food processor that will give you a chunky grind -- not a puree.")
Add everything else and mix.
Put in a plastic container and freeze.
Early Thanksgiving morning, move it from freezer to refrigerator compartment to thaw. ("It should still have some little icy slivers left.")
The relish will be thick, creamy, and shocking pink. ("OK, Pepto Bismol pink. It has a tangy taste that cuts through and perks up the turkey and gravy. It's also good on next-day turkey sandwiches, and with roast beef.")
Makes 1 1/2 pints.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Mezza and Nan, do you think yo-cheese made from nonfat yogurt would work with that? I've never tried to freeze non-ice cream maker yogurt.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bluezebra,I assume you mean the yogurt in place of the sour cream in the Stamberg recipe....

Sure! People make frozen yogurt, so why not?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi Mezz! Yes sorry! *blush* I did mean yogurt in place of the sour cream. The blue zebras are dieting. 

I am going to have to try it too! I'm thinking of trying to replace at least 1/2 the sugar or more with an Erythrotol/Splenda mix so it's sugar free. We'll see if it works.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Mezz, wow thanks, the method looks a bit different, but the ingredients pretty much the same
Thank you, Thank you, that was on the Alaska State Ferry over Christmas holiday 2002, 500 people on board and that was the most requested recipe!!!

Happy Halloween!
Nan


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

This is my favorite. It's sweet and sour and spicy, all at once.

Cranberry-Orange Relish

1 Bag of cranberries -- washed and picked over
2 medium navel oranges -- chop into small pieces with food processor, including skin
1 cup of sugar

Simmer the above until cranberries soften and pop, adding orange juice as needed to achieve desired consistency. When it's nearly done, stir in 1/4 - 1/2 cup of chopped crystallized ginger and more sugar to taste.


----------

